# Ladder & Smudges



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I bought a new 8 foot aluminum ladder, it was loaded with dust from floor refinishing at the store so I washed it with Krud Kutter and rinsed. The thing was leaving black smudges on my hands and legs. I washed it the second time with dish detergent and rinsed, it's still leaving smudges.
Any idea what I can clean with to elimanate the smudging?
TIA
Sage


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Other than cleaning the ladder from the store dust, how much have you used it? If not much, take it back.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I have an old aluminum roller pole that I have had the same problem with. Never been able to get rid of the smudges - or the pole for some reason.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that's "oxidation"
The "best" way to remove aluminum oxidation is to polish it off
But...
On an aluminum ladder the thin layer of "aluminum rust" protects the aluminum from further oxidation
The constant cleaning may be "growing" a new crop of oxidation each time

I'd stop cleaning it and just wipe it down (gently) with rags
It should stop excessive oxidation with regular exposure and with use
(though you may always have a small amount of smudging)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

slickshift said:


> It should stop excessive oxidation with regular exposure and with use
> (though you may always have a small amount of smudging)


That's been my experience. I always notice a new blackness on my hands with new aluminum ladders and after a few uses it seems to go away for the most part...


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Oidation


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Aluminum is lightweight, but leaves "stains" on your clothes. Seems to wash out ok in the laundry. I think that you just let the aluminum oxidise and eventually the problem will diminish. The older ladders that I use that are aluminum do not seem to mark up my clothes. I do not wash a ladder unless it has mud on it from outside use.

Happy painting, Paul.


----------

